# Gio Ponti



## Rainbowlight

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei sapere se il nome del designer italiano Giovanni Ponti (di solito scritto come Gio Ponti) potrebbe essere scritto anche come Giò Ponti. Entrambe le forme sono corrette?

Grazie per la vostra gentilezza e aiuto.


----------



## Azarosa

Che io sappia, _Giò_ o _Gio_ sono diminutivi di Giorgio, Giovanni, Giuseppe o Sergio.


----------



## Rainbowlight

Azarosa said:


> Che io sappia, _Giò_ o _Gio_ sono diminutivi di Giorgio, Giovanni, Giuseppe o Sergio.


Grazie mille.



Azarosa said:


> Che io sappia, _Giò_ o _Gio_ sono diminutivi di Giorgio, Giovanni, Giuseppe o Sergio.



Ma non sono esattamente la stessa parola, giusto? C'è una ragione per cui uno ha un accento grave e un altro no?


----------



## Azarosa

Penso che le due parole hanno identica pronuncia ! Vedremo cosa diranno gli italiani.


----------



## Pietruzzo

L'unica forma corretta secondo le regole ortografiche italiane sarebbe "Giò". "Gio" è quindi un'eccezione.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> L'unica forma corretta secondo le regole ortografiche italiane sarebbe "Giò". "Gio" è quindi un'eccezione.


Ho un dubbio. Mi risulta che l'accento va usato solo se il nome è polisillabico, mentre se ha una sola sillaba va senza accento, o sbaglio?
Apocope nomi propri di persona
Troncamento nomi propri


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Al di là della correttezza grammaticale, in libri e documenti che lo riguardano viene sempre chiamato Gio Ponti, senza accenti.


----------



## A User

Azarosa said:


> Che io sappia, _Giò_ o _Gio_ sono diminutivi di Giorgio, Giovanni, Giuseppe o Sergio.


La dottoressa Giò - Wikipedia

Meglio con l'accento, perché in caso di dubbio l'orientamento è di considerare piana una parola.
Perciò, senza accento, si è autorizzati a leggerla Gìo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Ho un dubbio. Mi risulta che l'accento va usato solo se il nome è polisillabico, mentre se ha una sola sillaba va senza accento, o sbaglio?
> Apocope nomi propri di persona
> Troncamento nomi propri


Mi risulta che i monosillabi che terminano con due vocali richiedano l'accento, con la sola eccezione di qui, Quo, qua...e Gio, a questo punto.


----------



## danieleferrari

Azarosa said:


> Che io sappia, _Giò_ o _Gio_ sono diminutivi di Giorgio, Giovanni, Giuseppe o Sergio.


Anche Sergio?


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me, in italiano l'accento si scrive (obbligatoriamente) sostanzialmente in due casi:

1. Nelle parole polisillabe che terminano in vocale tonica (_già, città, gioventù, parlerà _ ...)
(_già_, _giù _e simili non si considerano polisillabi, ma senza l'accento praticamente lo sarebbero perché in teoria si potrebbero  pronunciare _g*ì*a_, _g*ì*u_)

2. Nelle parole monosillabe omofone per distinguere quelle atone da quelle toniche (_da/dà_, _si/sì_, _ne/né_ ...)



danieleferrari said:


> Anche Sergio?


Se si pronuncia "_Gi*ò*"  e_ non  "_G*ì*o_", allora direi che si dovrebbe scrivere coll'accento sulla "o", indipendentemente dall'origine della parola ...


----------



## Starless74

danieleferrari said:


> Anche Sergio?


Che io sappia, no. Ma non metto limiti all'altrui fantasia.


----------



## danieleferrari

Sono d'accordo, ma non posso che imparare da voi 🤗.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

francisgranada said:


> Se si pronuncia "_Gi*ò*" e_ non "_G*ì*o_", allora direi che si dovrebbe scrivere coll'accento sulla "o", indipendentemente dall'origine della parola ...


Se si parlasse di regole grammaticali per parole di uso comune sarei d'accordo; ma in questo caso si parla di un diminutivo/vezzeggiativo/soprannome, probabilmente di derivazione familiare, di un personaggio piuttosto famoso (almeno nell'ambito dell'architettura) che anche si firmava così. Ritengo sia una "licenza poetica" accettabile.
Per chiunque altro forse sarebbe obbligatorio l'accento, ma in questo caso...
Tra l'altro esiste anche un sito: vedi qui, senza accento.


----------



## alfaalfa

Anche Gio Evan si firma senza accento. Dopo i vari Merj, Braian o Mishell importati malamente, una "o" non accentata in un nomignolo forse è passabile.


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Anche Sergio?


Discolpate! Il diminutivo di Sergio è Sergino; mea culpa, mea culpa, mea grandissima culpa !!!!☹️☹️


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Azarosa said:


> Discolpate! Il diminutivo di Sergio è Sergino; mea culpa, mea culpa, mea grandissima culpa !!!!☹️☹️


Niente vieta di chiamare "Gio" anche un Sergio


----------



## danieleferrari

Sì, infatti ho chiesto. Interessante, grazie.


----------



## Starless74

Fulvia.ser said:


> Niente vieta di chiamare "Gio" anche un Sergio


Se è per questo, nulla vieta neppure di chiamare "Mina" o "Mimì" una Domenica (entrambi esempi illustri, peraltro) o "Peppe" un Giuseppe.
Mi pare si parlasse di diminutivi apocopati, non aferetici.


----------



## elitaliano

Di contro abbiamo Giò Pomodoro .


----------

